# Hazel's Real Life



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello everyone! I'm new to RO and I wanted to start a bunny blog for my rabbit Hazel-- my pride and joy. Hazel is a castor-colored mini rex, born 3/04, and there isn't a day that goes by that I don't feel extremely lucky to have him as my companion. 






August, 2008





Here's Hazel tolerating me putting a piece of lettuceon his head (I said it was his ode to Oolong-- thedutch rabbit from Japan who was 'famous' on the internet in the 90s for having things put on his head!). January, 2008





I work at home, so Hazel gets to be out of his cage with me all day! However if he thinks I'm not spending enough time with him, he'll wait until I get up and walk away from the computer, then sit in my computer chair and make this face at me until I return and give him some pets (always works)! March, 2009





Here's Hazel cleaning himself in front of the mirror! What a vain bunny!  *preen preen* August, 2008





Admiring the snow outside during the winter of 2007. 





Squinty in the sun with a dramatic shadow in March, 2009.





And this one is from 2006, but it remains one of my favorite Hazel pictures ever


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 8, 2009)

I can see why u had a blast picking out photos they r all so cute!!!


----------



## @licia (Dec 8, 2009)

Such a stunning little bun. Definately am looking forward to future posts/photos of Mr. Handsome in this new blog of yours!


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 8, 2009)

He is a gorgeous bunny. I love his coloring. :inlove:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 8, 2009)

*RosemaryVanDeuren wrote:*


> Squinty in the sun with a dramatic shadow in March, 2009.


Love this pic, he looks very elegant, and regal


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 9, 2009)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> *RosemaryVanDeuren wrote:*
> 
> 
> > Squinty in the sun with a dramatic shadow in March, 2009.
> ...


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks so much to everyone for all the compliments! You have definitely made me a very proud mama! XD 

@licia* wrote: *


> Such a stunning little bun. Definately am looking forward to future posts/photos of Mr. Handsome in this new blog of yours!


Thank you Alicia! I do have more and it will be great for me to have a place to post them sincethe non-bunny-owners on myFacebook friends list are only so interested  

Fran & Denise-- Thanks!! My fiance has said that Hazel looks stoic and dramatic from some angles, and chubby and goofy from others, ha ha! ^_^


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 9, 2009)

Rosemary do u have plans for any more books???


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 9, 2009)

He certainly looks very lovable.


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Dec 9, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> Rosemary do u have plans for any more books???


Yes!I am writing on the Basajaun sequel right now, which is great fun to work on. I am also plotting a sci-fi novel (unrelated to Basajaun, and more for adults as opposed to young adults) for further down the road. Thanks for asking, Denise!  

Dave-- Thanks! He very definitely is!


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Dec 9, 2009)

For Hazel's 5th birthday last year, I decided to make him a 'cake':




It consisted of two banana slices for 'layers', parsely between the layers for 'frosting', and five Oxbow timothy pellet 'candles'! I'm not entirely sure these items would actually _taste_ good together, but they looked swank! 





The first bite-- how horrific!! (Sorry about the poor picture quality, the room was dark!)





The cake is disassembled! I served him a big carrot with the cake just for fun. Don't worry, he wouldn't have been allowed to eat the whole carrot 





One layer down. 





"Urp-- all done! Morebanana please!" He was not interested in the carrot at all!


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 9, 2009)

U need to patented that cake soo many ppl would pay to have u serve that to their bunnies  gourmet food for bunnies like for dogs lol


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Dec 9, 2009)

Ha ha-- thanks! ^_^ I was glad it turned out looking like a cake (at least somewhat)!


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 9, 2009)

That is too cute!!


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 10, 2009)

He looks like he has so much personality! welcome to the forum!


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 10, 2009)

I've put your book on my Christmas wish list. Read some very good reviews about it.


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 10, 2009)

Well I went to go buy it on Amazon...its out of stock, that must feel great that they sold out of them good for u 

In the mean time I can wait 

Oh I just saw I can get a signed copy...I think I will do that yeah!!!


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks Dave-- that's so great to hear! I hope you enjoy it!  

Thank you Denise! It is always neat to know the book is selling. Just responded to your pm too ;D


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Dec 10, 2009)

Here's a little video I made a while ago of Hazel going crazy for banana! Despite what my posts might suggest, he does not get banana too often, hence his craziness for it. My fiance picked out the music ;D 

[flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/v/KgBFzeBjAfU[/flash]


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 10, 2009)

What a cute video! He made sure he licked it off the bars.LOl :biggrin2:


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Dec 10, 2009)

No banana left behind, ha ha! ^_^


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 10, 2009)

That was cute I played it 2 times just so i can see him chew. That music MADE the video!!


----------



## hln917 (Dec 10, 2009)

Great video, such attitude!! Love the button nose!


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks guys!  

Denise-- I had fun cueing up the music to his bar-biting, ha ha!

Helen-- He gets extra bossy when fruit is in question! ^_^


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 14, 2009)

Rosemary I am so excited...I got your book in today!!!! WHOO HOO Thank You soooo much I love your picture your drew at the bottom...so cute THX Again!!!! I am looking forward to reading it!!!!


----------



## hartleybun (Dec 14, 2009)

more rexy cuteness! my rexes cant understand why their mini cousin doesnt like carrot that carrot wouldnt have lasted 5 seconds with them! great video too


----------



## myheart (Dec 14, 2009)

I really do need for Hazel to take the car ferry across Lake Michigan to visit me in Wisconsin. I promiss I will return him in good time. 

What a little love he is! I hope youwill post tons more pictures and tell us more about his personality. I think I am in love with him already... 

myheart


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 14, 2009)

"Give me more!!"
*shake shake shake the bars*
"I said MORE!!!!"

Too funny!


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 14, 2009)

Cute Bun


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Dec 15, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> Rosemary I am so excited...I got your book in today!!!! WHOO HOO Thank You soooo much I love your picture your drew at the bottom...so cute THX Again!!!! I am looking forward to reading it!!!!


Denise-- Aw, you're very welcome!  Glad you liked the little bunny sketch too. Hope you enjoy the book, and thanks again for checking it out-- I appreciate it! 

Thanks Donna!  Hee hee-- normally Hazelenjoys his carrots too; I think he was just overwhelmed by the banana! Although he does prefer baby carrots to regular carrots ^_^ 

Aw, thank you Janet-- you guys are so sweet! I am getting some more pics ready now XD As a side note, I actually grew up in De Pere, Wisconsin, near Green Bay. My Mom used to take me for out for ice cream in Manitowoc inthe 90s.I believethe shopwas called Bernstein's? They sold candy and ice cream. Is it still there? 

Claire-- Thanks! The camera actually shakes a lot because I was laughing so hard whenI filmed it! XD (P.S.I love Madison! I grew up in WI.) 

& thanks Misty!  

--------> Coming up next: more Hazel pics!


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Dec 15, 2009)

Another pic post of Hazel  






My studio gets very chilly in the winter, so I run a little space heater for Hazel and I. He *loves* it.Here is he is warming himself under my chair.I like to call this pic 'His Master's Voice', because I was in the chair writing at thetime (Ihad to hold my camera upside down to get thephoto). Lookit that white tummy!! (11/3/09)





Noir-Hazel, looking moody and dramatic in his Timber Hide-a-way! (10/29/09)





Innocent and flat-headed! (11/17/09)

And now-- some baby pics of Hazel! From when he first came home with me in 2004:





June 16th, 2004. Three months old with shedded 'angry' eyebrows! 





My first rabbit! I didn't even know what breed he was-- his tag said 'dwarf rabbit'.





I think the first time I saw him wash his face, I about passed out from the cuteness. I had no idea rabbitswashed their faces with their hands! XD (Still never gets old, btw.) 





And Hazel now  Babies may be cute, but they don't have these amazing jowls! Love! (10/29/09)


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 15, 2009)

They r all so cute!! but I love tummy pics, that 1st one cracked me up


----------



## myheart (Dec 15, 2009)

*RosemaryVanDeuren wrote: *


> Aw, thank you Janet-- you guys are so sweet! I am getting some more pics ready now XD As a side note, I actually grew up in De Pere, Wisconsin, near Green Bay. My Mom used to take me for out for ice cream in Manitowoc inthe 90s.I believethe *shopwas called Bernstein's*? They sold candy and ice cream. Is it still there?



Yes!!!! Beernsten's is still on North 8th Street. Still has the same benches/booths and mirrors it was originally built with way back when my mom was small. The store in Manitowoc has new owners, but I think they try to maintain the integrity and quality of the first owners. Mmmmmm.... Christmas chocolates and Easter candies!!!! (You should see the huge chocolate Easter Bunnies they make by order!!! Absolutely beautiful!!! ) The store is timeless... 

If you still lived in DePere, you would only be about forty minutes away from me. We could have gone to Beernsten's once a month to talk 'bunny-talk'. 

I am so dying from the cuteness overload with the new pics!!! I so love his baby pics... his rexy attitude started showing when he was a baby!! Hazel's moody pics are my favorites. He has that 'look' that makes one want to please him just to stay on his good-side. 

These pictures really do seal the deal.... I am officially in love with Hazel! He is now on my bunny-nabbing list! I said it first! He is mine and everyone else who want him get second dibs. Sorry Rosemary, but you will have to keep your doors locked at all hours of the day and night to keep your little man safe and in your possession... :coolness:

myheart


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Dec 15, 2009)

Aw! I adore Hazel! He's beautiful!

Rue


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 15, 2009)

Hazel is just gorgeous!! I enjoy his pictures :inlove:


----------



## Myia09 (Dec 15, 2009)

Hazel is so cute! What a perfect rabbit. When I think the general term "Rabbit" I always think of Mini Rex's.


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Dec 16, 2009)

Thank you so much, everyone!! It's great for me to have a place to show off pics of Hazel so my non-bunny pals don't have to pretend to be interested, ha ha.Hazel is going to get a big head from all the compliments!  

*Denise--* Usually Hazel is shy with his tummy, but break out that space heater and it's the tummy show! ;D 

myheart* wrote: *


> Yes!!!! Beernsten's is still on North 8th Street. Still has the same benches/booths and mirrors it was originally built with way back when my mom was small. The store in Manitowoc has new owners, but I think they try to maintain the integrity and quality of the first owners. Mmmmmm.... Christmas chocolates and Easter candies!!!! (You should see the huge chocolate Easter Bunnies they make by order!!! Absolutely beautiful!!! ) The store is timeless...
> 
> If you still lived in DePere, you would only be about forty minutes away from me. We could have gone to Beernsten's once a month to talk 'bunny-talk'.
> 
> ...


Aw, that's great to hear that Beernsten's is still around and basically unchanged! It was a beautiful place-- always fun to go there when I was a kid simply because it was so quaint, cute and retro. I remember all the fun chocolates! My mom and I used to go into Manitowoc a couple times a month so she could hit up the used bookshop (Gary Kott's, when it was still there), and there was an indie record store I used to shop at when I got older. At least we can still have bunny chats on here! 

Hazel's did have that rexy attitude from day one. In fact, when I first looked at him someone suggested I get Hazel's sister who was 'friendlier', but I said 'No, I want that one,' and pointed at a pouty Hazel sitting in a puff. He has been the absolute perfect fit for me, and is amazingly loving. 

Ha ha-- I'll keep the little prince locked in his ivory tower tonight! ;D 

& *Myia*-- Me too! That's part of the reason I ended up with Hazel, because I was smitten with his stereotypical 'rabbit' look  

--------------------------------> And coming up next: a few more pics for tonight


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Dec 16, 2009)

A couple of pics taken just hours ago: 





"Turn on the space heater, lady! It's cold in here!!"





_"I said turn it on!"
_
And one more baby pic of Hazel - with me -so you can all see how itty-bitty he was! 6/12/2004  




*Love!*


----------



## hartleybun (Dec 16, 2009)

:inlove:mine do the 'rexy puffball' pose! ive only gotten one tummy pic of roxy - it's somewhere in the rex pic thread - she's in full alluring dive mode.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 16, 2009)

What great pictures, such a cute bunny.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Dec 16, 2009)

Aw! I just wanna squish him! :bunnyheart

Rue


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks again, guys! ^_^

hartleybun* wrote:*


> :inlove:mine do the 'rexy puffball' pose! ive only gotten one tummy pic of roxy - it's somewhere in the rex pic thread - she's in full alluring dive mode.


I think I saw that one-- she totally looks like a classic hollywood starlet in it!Roxy is SO beautiful. Is her coloring otter? 

-----------------------------> Coming up next: Hazel vs music!


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Dec 16, 2009)

*ANECDOTES ABOUTHAZEL AND ME ~1: MUSIC
*
No one knows this (although my fiance has his suspicions) and I will deny it if it leaves this forum, but I sing to Hazel _all_ the time. Heabsolutely loves it. I have a repertoire of songsI go through (like the first couple verses ofof the standard,'Me and Bobby McGee', which of course is altered to 'Me and Hazel McGee'), but Hazel's favorite song by far is Regina Spektor's 'Fidelity'. The first time I watched the video on the computerHazel wasin my arms, and when the songbegan playing Hazel snuggled into me and started chattering like crazy. My singing voice is nothing special, but it is very soft and feminine, and I have noticed Hazel seems to love female singers whose voices have a similar tone. The song 'Fidelity' - albeit very soft - also has a strong annunciation of 'harder' consonants, whichmimics a sort of 'clicking' sound that I think could remind a rabbit of chattering. Just a theory. 

My voice is nothing compared to the *awesome* Regina Spektor (even though Hazel, of course, prefers it ;p), but here is the song for those of you who are interested. It is a breathtaking song all around, I think. *HAZEL LOVES:
*[flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/v/SGTDRztaCCw[/flash]

There is also music Hazel DOES NOT like. Like the great old novelty band, Spike Jones, who was known for performing with noisy horns, kazoos, washboards, andall sortsof jovial screaming and banging-- arabbit's nightmare! I'm sure all rabbits hate Spike Jones, ha ha.Hazel also doesn't like Joan Baez. Her amazing voice is very feminine but also - particularly in her younger years -quite high and shrill. The first time Hazel heardBaez was when he was sitting with me in the living room while I watched the Bob Dylan mega-documentary 'No Direction Home' (stellar doc btw, if you're into Dylan). The documentaryplayed aJoan Baez clip and as soon as she began singing, Hazel's eyes got HUGE and heRAN and hid under the dining room table, where he started stomping his back foot and squeak-grunting!Poor bun 

Gorgeous, but not your bunny's music -Joan Baez. Proceed with caution if there's a bunny nearby!*HAZELRUNS FROM:*
[flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/v/7eCNLY7ezJo [/flash]

Myfavorite singer/band is Amanda Palmer / The Dresden Dolls, and Hazel is pretty much indifferent to them. They aren't his fave but they don't bug him at all, which islucky since I play them constantly ;p


----------



## myheart (Dec 17, 2009)

Okay... yeah... am able to understand why poor little Hazel would run.... The song hurt my ears also. I had to turn the volume on my laptop down and put the song on pause right quick!! LOL

Hazel is one smart little man!!! 

myheart


----------



## hartleybun (Dec 17, 2009)

*RosemaryVanDeuren wrote: *


> I think I saw that one-- she totally looks like a classic hollywood starlet in it!Roxy is SO beautiful. Is her coloring otter?



lol- that was roxy - tho the background looks like it's seen a few wild parties! the bunnery looks immaculate for about 10 mins then she starts redecorating....

she is a black otter - her husbun is too which makes for some fun telling them apart

neither of them are music fans tho'


----------



## hartleybun (Dec 17, 2009)

im sorry hazel doesnt like joan baez - i was named after one this great lady's songs!


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Dec 17, 2009)

*Janet*-- Ha ha!  I am a big Joan Baez fan, but it is easy to see (hear?) why bunnies would not be! 

*Donna*-- Hee hee-- bunnies always have their own ideas for decorating their domain  That's so cute that Roxy and her husbun are both otter rexes. Matching bunnies! 
Joan Baez is great (regardless of what Hazel thinks, ;p)! Love her music, and also she is just such a neat person. That's so cool that you were named after 'Donna Donna'! My older sister was actually named after the Bob Dylan song 'Visions Of Johanna'.


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Dec 17, 2009)

Back before I wrote Basajaun, I actually used to doabit offreelance illustration, sculpture and painting for magazines, booksand galleries. Even though writing takes up most of my time now, I still like to sketch and do art now and then. This past April I drew a 'bunny-a-day' for my public blog, which was a fun project and a nice little aside to Basajaun, keeping in with the rabbit theme and all  There were 31 bunny drawings altogether, and here is a selection of them: 






Jackrabbit





_Giving Tree_ bunny





Popeye the Sailor Bun





Katamari Bun-acy (for those of you who know the _Katamari_ video games!)





Bunny Winehouse  





_Lost In Space_ Robot bunny





Divine _Pink Flamingos_ bunny (for those of you who know the film, I called this one 'An excercise inbun taste' )





_I, Claudius_ (er, I, Bunnius!)





Beach bunny ;p 





And of course, a 'realistic' portrait of Hazel :hearts:

If anyone would like to see all 31, you can find them here on my public blog: http://rvandeuren.blogspot.com/search/label/bunny-a-day


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 18, 2009)

all I have to say is WOW u have talent!!!!


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Dec 18, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> all I have to say is WOW u have talent!!!!


Aw, thank you Denise!! You are very kind. A lot of the artists I knowhave a more 'serious' craft,so I'm glad someone enjoys my silly bunny pictures! :bunnydance:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 18, 2009)

Great drawings!


----------



## hartleybun (Dec 18, 2009)

those drawings are great! i also think the bob dylan song is a tad more cheerful than the one i was named after!i cant find one happy origin to the thing!


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks Dave & Donna!  

Donna-- Yes, 'Donna Donna' is a melancholy song. Very pretty, though sad! I was named after my grandmother, but there is a Dylan song called 'Lily, Rosemary and the Jack Of Hearts', and Rosemary doesn't fare too well in that one either! ;p


----------



## myheart (Dec 21, 2009)

Ooooo.... I love the Beach Bunny and the Giving Tree Bunny!! All of your drawings are neat, but those are my faves! 

**goes off to check out the link**

myheart


Edit to add.... and I like Sock Bunny, Bunzilla, Bun Kliban, Robert Crumb bunny (reminds me of someone???), and Usagi Yojimbo!!! All way too cool for words! Thanks so much for sharing with us!


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Dec 23, 2009)

Thank you so much Janet! I had a blast drawing all the different bunnies, and it was fun picking out people and characters for 'bunny interpretation'. For the new year I am planning to start the bunny drawing up again, and do a bunny-a-week (since the daily ones unfortunately took too much time away from writing). 

Thanks for checking them all out! XD


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey all! The holidays have been fun but busy, so I have some lovely Xmas pics of Hazel to post when thingscalm down a bit. In the meantime:

November and December I was working my little tuccus off building a new website to compliment my novel Basajaun, called 'Basajaun's Warren'. 


























BASAJAUN'S WARREN

It's an online photo gallery and monthly contest for companion rabbit owners that benefits my local rabbit rescue, the 'Great Lakes Rabbit Sanctuary'. It's free to enter, and all entrants get their rabbit(s) photo(s) on the site, as part of the 'warren'  Youcancreate a warren name for yout rabbit and some other fun stuff, andevery month one winning rabbit willbe chosen toreceive the prize:the highlighted photo spot as 'Basajaun's Head Footman' anda $25 donation made by Basajaun's Warren to the Great Lakes Rabbit Sanctuary in the winning rabbit's name. And forthe winning rabbit's owner-- one of the stuffed Basajaun mini rabbit pillows I hand sew for book fairs and for the web 

I am really excited about this project. It's been a blast for me so far building the site and seeing the rabbit pics I've received (bunny heaven!!!), and I am hoping it will help raise awareness for the treatment of companion rabbits as well asthe $25 monthly donation that will be made to support the Great Lakes Rabbit Rescue. I'll be running the site and contest for all of 2010, and I'm hoping to get pics of as many rabbits as possible to fill up the 'warren'! So if you like, please take a moment to check out the site and send in a photo of each of your rabbits if it sounds like something you'd like to support! There's details onthe site, and a picture of Hazel too-- who of _course_ gets the title spot of Basajaun! ;D http://www.rosemaryvandeuren.com/basajaunswarren.htm

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 3, 2010)

LOOKS GREAT!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 3, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 8, 2010)

thats a great idea and it looks really good so far


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Jan 9, 2010)

Ok, I am about to have a heart attack here. My first comment is OOOOOMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE Amy Winehouse!!!!! When I saw Bunny Winehouse I started screaming and yelled for mom to come look! Simply amazing and I would pay for that, just so you know *wink*

He is very beautiful. Mini Rex are my favroite breed of rabbit as far as personality goes. They are truely the whole package when it comes to the perfect rabbit. Your boy looks great and must be great inspiration for someone so talented. I have zero artistic ability, I blame my parents for their lack of artistic ability as well, but I am always trying to draw bunnies.

I am very much looking forward to more pictures of Hazel. Maybe even a drawing of Bunny Manson? I love Marilyn Manson and in bunny forum you are talking 10000 x awesome! Dillan likes Manson, as well.


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Jan 9, 2010)

Thank youBrenda!  

bunnybunbunb* wrote:*


> Ok, I am about to have a heart attack here. My first comment is OOOOOMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE Amy Winehouse!!!!! When I saw Bunny Winehouse I started screaming and yelled for mom to come look! Simply amazing and I would pay for that, just so you know *wink*
> 
> He is very beautiful. Mini Rex are my favroite breed of rabbit as far as personality goes. They are truely the whole package when it comes to the perfect rabbit. Your boy looks great and must be great inspiration for someone so talented. I have zero artistic ability, I blame my parents for their lack of artistic ability as well, but I am always trying to draw bunnies.
> 
> I am very much looking forward to more pictures of Hazel. Maybe even a drawing of Bunny Manson? I love Marilyn Manson and in bunny forum you are talking 10000 x awesome! Dillan likes Manson, as well.


Thank you so much for all your nice compliments Samantha! I am extremely flattered! ^_^ I am a big Amy Winhouse fan too (obviously). The bunny drawings were a lot of fun, and I hope/plan to start them back up again soon. And a Marilyn Manson bunny is a great idea, I will definitely remember that! I actually saw Manson in concert a couple times in the 90s (Antichrist Superstar & Mechanical Animals tours). 

Hazel is my first rabbit and he is a huge inspiration! I love mini rexes as well-- something about their faces & expressions really get me. What kind of rabbit is Dillan? He looks *adorable* in your userpic there! 

Thanks again! I'll have to get on the ball and post Hazel's new pics! ;D


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Jan 9, 2010)

*jaw drops* You got to see Manson???? I am going to pass out. This year I tried to go to the Indianapolis concert, I could had stayed at my aunts, but $300 for the trip and $100 for a decently ticket was way to much for me. I scouted all his close concerts and closest one was there. I was crushed. If I could only touch him *beams* Now I sound like a wacko fan girl, but no, I truely love his lyrics. He truely is a very smart man, and many people do not notice nor care.

The Bunny Winehouse is a perfect rendition of her. I swear, the tattoos and everything. I pointed "Look, mom! Even the naked lady! Black, the horse shoe, her monroe!Everything!". Yes, I am crazy. Everyone tells me so, at least. "We know your not all there, but that is you and we are use to it."

Dillan, is a girl first off. I ment to pick a diffrent spelling but that spelling just stuck. I had a Gabby girl, so why not a Dillan boy? Anyway, she is half holland lop half dutch. She got the holland curiousity and the dutch calmness when it comes to handling. She loves high areas, the bed is her favorite.

That picture is from when she was much younger, 8 weeks I believe. She turned 6 months old today! I just relized it is today... Wow. I shall make her a cake 

I just want to say Hazel reminds me of my Candy, RIP. She was the perfect rabbit and being such we know she was a mini rex *wink*. She died December 29th 2008 from female Cancer. She had just turned 5 in November. Ever since I have vowed to have all female pet animals spayed, especially the rabbits. Mousse will be spayed in Spring and Dillan soon after.


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Jan 9, 2010)

Ha ha-- thanks! ^_^ The Manson shows were really fun. He came out on big stilts / crutches during the Antichrist Superstar performance. Very cool! Sorry to hear you weren't able to make it out to see him this year :'( I'm in Michigan and only live a few hours from Detroit, where there are some big venues, so it makes it easier to see performers. Rose McGowan and Kurt Loder (MTV V-jay, if he's still around?) were in the audience at the Mechanical Animals show, which was neat, star-spotting wise 

Yes-- I scrutinized a bunch of Amy Winehouse photos when I did the sketch so I could (hopefully!) get her tattoos just right. Thanks for noticing! I forgot to mention I may sell the bunny drawings online at some point so if I do, I will let you know! ^_^ 

Sorry I assumed Dillan was a boy! Seeing as how I have a male bunny with a girl's name, I should realize! ;p A holland lop / dutch mix sounds so sweet! It's cool to see what characteristics come through in mixed breeds. So sorry to hear about Candy, though. My condolences :'( I have heard that getting rabbits fixed extends their lives. I got Hazel fixed when he was about 7 months, I believe.


----------



## katt (Jan 9, 2010)

I just wanted to say that I read your blog and I love it!

and that Regina Spektor is possibly one of my all time favorite singers out there! Her song "The Call" is amazing (along with all her other work, that one just happens to top my favorite list!).

My first rabbit Trixie loved Phil Collin's "You'll be in My Heart".


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks so much, Katie!  

Yes, Regina Spektor is *amazing*. 'The Call' is so lovely. I have been listening to her song 'Eet' a lot lately. I really like her videos too-- they're so imaginative and dream-like. 

Hee hee-- yes, it seems bunnies like romantic ballads! ;p


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 24, 2010)

I just ordered yourbook tonight. I am looking forward to reading it.


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Jan 25, 2010)

Aw, thank you so much, Dave! I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Feb 20, 2010)

I know I am beyond late to post holiday pics, but I stil wanted to share these few of Hazel <3 






A rare pic of Hazel and I together (since I am usually behind the camera) posing in front of the tree. As you can see, he is thrilled 9_9 





Couch bunny surveys his domain. 





Something new has been added!





<3 *Snuggler* <3 

Hope everyone has been well! Sorry for my big lapse here-- if anyone would like to add me on Facebook (Rosemary Van Deuren) feel free! I am able to update there more often lately, it seems 

And as a side note in bunny-related stuffs, the Feb. pics are now up on theBASAJAUN'S WARRENwebsite (including this month's winner-- Gus!), and they are *adorable*!! If you haven'tsubmitted your bunny's picture yet and you'd like to, you can send it in now. The new pics go up March 1st


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 20, 2010)

Rosemary,

I really don't know how I've missed all this. I've missed getting to know you, I've missed this marvelous blog. I've missed getting to know your handsome mini rex, Hazel (LOVE the name! makes me want to reread Watership Down.). I ordered your book (one of three left in stock!) and I can't wait to read it! 

A really late welcome to the site, and I will mark this blog as one to read!!!

Minda


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks Minda! I can't believe I never saw Poe's bunny blog either-- I enjoyed it so much! Your photos of him are great!  

Thanks too for picking up a copy of Basajaun-- I appreciate it! Hope you enjoy it! 

Yes, Hazel is named after Watership Down. I am always surprised by how many people think he's is a girl, because they're not familiar with the book, ha ha ;p 

Thanks again!
--Rosemary


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 20, 2010)

Well I am starting your book tonight and I can't wait. I had to finish reading something else, but now thats done. Great pictures!


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks Dave! I totally understand-- I have a *huge* read pile and wish I had more time to get through it ;D


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hazel is so adorable


----------



## hartleybun (Feb 21, 2010)

lovely pics! and what a fabulous tree do i see a bit of a rexy moult going on with hazel??

im glad im not the only one with a 'to read pile'!! my diary even has notes with publishing dates.....


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 21, 2010)

I've been reading your book and I keep having to control myself to skip towards the end to see what happens, its good!


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks *Myia*!  

And thank you *Donna*! Yes, Hazel has been molting for a month, it seems-- I'm surprised he has any fur left! He hates being groomed too but I have to be diligent about it because he got a bad hairball in his stomach once. 
Yes I love to read (of course!), but I am actually a really slow reader. I think I write faster than I read! ;p 

That is so flattering to hear *Dave*-- thank you!! I think that is one of the best compliments I can get  Hope you continue to enjoy it!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 21, 2010)

I am halfway through now and I think this would be an awesome movie. I don't know if you can tell, but I am thourghly enjoying it.

When is the next book coming out?


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Feb 21, 2010)

Aw, thanks again Dave; you're very kind! Ha ha, it would be awesome to have a Basajaun movie with CGI rabbits and things-- one can dream! ;D 

It will be a wait for the next book I'm afraid! I have begun writing it but it's on hold temporarily because I had another writing project that came up. But I would love to do a Basajaun trilogy eventually! 

Thanks again and so glad to hear you're enjoying it!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm almost halfway through the book, and really enjoying it. How do you pronounce his name? My son and daughter think it's REALLY cool that the book I'm reading is written by a member of our message board.


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Feb 28, 2010)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> I'm almost halfway through the book, and really enjoying it. How do you pronounce his name? My son and daughter think it's REALLY cool that the book I'm reading is written by a member of our message board.


Thank Minda! I'm happy to hear you're enjoying it  The pronunciation is BÃH-SÃH-JAHN. The first two 'a's are an 'ah' sound (like a doctor telling you to say 'ah'), and the last part rhymes with 'Shawn'. A lot of people pronounce the last part of the word like the Spanish name 'Juan', but it is actually more like the French 'Jean', with a soft 'J'. The word is from Basque mythology ^_^ 

Aw, tell your son and daughter 'hi' for me!


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey all! Last weekend I hadthe opportunity to go to an open house at the Great Lakes Rabbit Sanctuary, the rabbit rescue that Basajaun's Warren benefits. It is really a beautiful place. I snapped a bunch of pics if anyone is interested I can't get them to show up directly on this thread since they are hosted separately, but you can see them all here on my public blog if you like!: http://rvandeuren.blogspot.com/2010/02/day-at-great-lakes-rabbit-sanctuary.html


----------



## lillyen10 (Mar 1, 2010)

*RosemaryVanDeuren wrote: *


> Here's a little video I made a while ago of Hazel going crazy for banana! Despite what my posts might suggest, he does not get banana too often, hence his craziness for it. My fiance picked out the music ;D
> 
> [flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/v/KgBFzeBjAfU[/flash]


He sure "likes bananas":happyrabbit: and he chews with his mouth open :-D!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 1, 2010)

(lilly is my daughter)


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Mar 2, 2010)

*lillyen10 wrote: *


> *RosemaryVanDeuren wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Here's a little video I made a while ago of Hazel going crazy for banana! Despite what my posts might suggest, he does not get banana too often, hence his craziness for it. My fiance picked out the music ;D
> ...


Hi Lily! Thank you forlookingat Hazel's bunny blog! Yes he loves bananas so much it turns him into a big piggie  

Poe & Kirby are adorable, btw. It's so neat that they get along!


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Mar 2, 2010)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> (lilly is my daughter)


*Waves* to you both


----------



## hartleybun (Mar 3, 2010)

:biggrin2:the music is sooooo rexy! just love the shaking of the bars too! mine feel the same way about carrots


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Mar 3, 2010)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> :biggrin2:the music is sooooo rexy! just love the shaking of the bars too! mine feel the same way about carrots


It is hilarious! I'm always afraid he's going to hurt his teeth >.< But it cracks me up when he tries to be tough & bossy


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Mar 3, 2010)

Today is Hazel's birthday! He is six years old  Yesterday he got a big piece of banana, so today he celebrated with a couple birthday grapes! And of course some extra *snuggles* from me! 





Here he is looking nice and jowly for his special day ;D Since he's been shedding he also got a little molasses-flavored Laxatone, which I think he enjoyed more than anything else! He even gave me a 'thank you' binky afterward. "Aw mom-- laxative! Just what I've been wanting!" *kick kick*

In totally unrelated I also have a new interview online-- my first. The wonderful girl who interviewed me speaks both Spanish and English, so the intereview is up on her blog in both languages. If you want to read me prattling on about Basajaun, writing and rabbits... 

You can click here to read the interview in English, 
or here to read it in Spanish.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 3, 2010)

You need to add his birthday to our calendar and the special days thread! That way I can put it in the side menu so everyone can know that this special guy is having his birthday.  


...off to read the interview!


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Mar 3, 2010)

Cool!  I added it to this thread http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=42876&forum_id=1&jump_to=745911#p745911 Is that the calendar? Or is it somewhere else? 

& thanks! Hope you enjoy the interview ^_^


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 5, 2010)

Read the interview, very nice. Great pictures of Hazel.


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks Dave!! (Hazel says thanks too!)


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Jul 2, 2010)

I know it's been a short eternity since I posted here (sorry!), but thought you guys might appreciate this image-- one of my bunny-pals on Facebook had the idea and said I just had to do it, in honor of Hazels' 'jowls'


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 18, 2010)

Cute!

I've been wondering where you've been, but I know you said you had several projects going on.

Need more bunny pics!


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks Dave! I do need to get back to posting more Hazel pics here. I'm afraid all my bunny-photo time lately has been sucked up by the warren site. But Hazel needs to come back here and shine! ;D


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey All! 

Dave was thoughtful enough to message me & say hello since I hadn't posted here in so long! This reminded me how due I am for an update to Hazel's bunny blog  Here are some highlights of Hazel-snaps over the past couple months! 





Feelin' melty in the summer heat. 





_'Mommy it's too hot!'_ 





Posing in July with a bday card from my bunny-pal Shawna. As Shawna said, "He could not disapprove more!"  





Sittin' pretty with a green plate. 





Hazel is objectified: a shot of the caboose. 





And one from just a couple weeks ago (my fave!), of Hazel's shedding cheek. During molting season, he looks like he has Peter Cushing / Peter Murphy cheekbones, &/or mutton chops. 

In non-Hazel related (but still bunny-related!) news, I also got to customize a skate deck for a local skateboard art show in the spring. A ton of artists contributed custom boards and all proceeds went toward building a skate park for the city, which is cool. I did a 2-sided one with a rabbit motif. Here are some pics:





The front: Cotton and felt. 





The back: Linework on natural wood grain. 





Some details of both sides... 































(& for those of you interested in my writing stuffs, I do actually have a new short story up my website to read for free, as a PDF. It is not bunny-related, however ;p http://www.rosemaryvandeuren.com/) 

<3! Rosemary


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 14, 2010)

:woohooNew Hazel pictures, such a cute bun.

The board is awesome! Absolutely stunning.


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank you so much for all the nice compliments, Dave!!  

I actually have an exciting new Hazel video on youtube I'd like to post here! Do you (or does anyone else) know how to embed it? I read the forum how-to but the little flash icon (the little red 'f') isn't showing up in the reply header anymore :/


----------



## Bunny parents (Sep 22, 2010)

Very cute bunny  Those big eyes ... awww :hug2: And the board is cool !


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Oct 10, 2012)

Hello everyone!! While going through some old pic files, I was reminded of the little rabbit blog I have here for my mini rex & bff Hazel! I can't believe it's been so long since I've updated it! Hazel is eight years old now, although I tell him he doesn't look a day over four, ha ha  Seriously, he's doing awesome. He's still a perfect little pumpernickel-loaf of cuddliness, personality, & vigor, & is lounging by the heat while I type this! We're so closely bonded now, it's bananas. 

So for an update, here are some of Hazel's most recent & most-handsomest pics!
















































SO MUCH HANDSOME. I could probably wallpaper an entire house with all the photos I have of him *sigh* ^_^

I have some kind of exciting personal news too -- the new, revised & updated version of my novel _Basajaun_ is now finished! _






Basajaun _is a young adult fantasy adventure about a twelve year-old girl who is trying to rescue a warren of magical wild rabbits. Some of you who used to follow my blog here might remember it, because the original, very-short-run version of the book was available a little while back. So I'm happy now to share a pic of the new, thoroughly revised edition! It was a lot of work getting this edition into shape (I don't think I've ever worked harder on anything in my life, actually!), but totally worth it ;p


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 10, 2012)

Hazel is just a gorgeous boy. Love seeing his pics and it looks like he is one lucky bun and lives quite the life.

I'm recently a new slave to a mini Rex buck, smoked pearl I think is his color, who cracks me up everyday! I've really come to love the breed 

How exciting that you have a book!! How can we read it? I love to read, I love rabbits and in fact one of my favorite books is Watership Down which is a fantasy type adventure book about rabbits too so this sounds right up my alley


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Oct 10, 2012)

Hazel is as spoiled as a little prince, ha ha  But I'm the lucky one to get to spend so much time with him! I love all rabbits, of course, but I have a real soft-spot for mini rexes. 

& thanks!! The book just came out on Sept. 8th. There are signed copies available on my website www.rosemaryvandeuren.com, & of course it's you can also find it here on Amazon! 

I am a big fan of _Watership Down_ too, which is probably obvious: Hazel is named after one of the characters


----------

